# Experimenting with fused clapton



## Gadgetboy (12/1/17)

Hi Guys

So i had a bit of free time last night and decided to play around with some fused clapton wire.

Pics of my build - any other combinations people can recommend?
Next on my list is a 3 x strand twisted 5 coil 28g kanthal build.

Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

try 2 strands of 26g as the core and 40g wrapped over it.


----------



## Gadgetboy (12/1/17)

Hey @shabbar thanks for the reply, i will definitely give that combo a try.
Where can i get a 40g ss wire though. been looking on VK website and they dont have any.


----------



## shabbar (13/1/17)

Gadgetboy said:


> Hey @shabbar thanks for the reply, i will definitely give that combo a try.
> Where can i get a 40g ss wire though. been looking on VK website and they dont have any.



get the highest gauge that you can possibly get


----------

